# diving head first



## jadin (Feb 18, 2004)

heya, i'm an amateur photographer diving head first into the snapshot way of life.







check out my site http://www.pepper-land.net. my big thing is taking a real photograph and modifying it to a surrealistic point.

cheers,
jadin


----------



## jadin (Jun 26, 2004)

Things have sure changed since february. . .

http://www.pepper-land.net/photos/


----------



## StvShoop (Jun 26, 2004)

i don't see anything until i click on "order prints"

nice images! lots of them have a similar feel to them, maybe you would want to group them and showcase them that way?


----------



## jadin (Jul 27, 2004)

Hmm, wonder if it's still goofed up?

I'm horrible at arranging... any suggestions??


----------

